# De-worming when cat is on antibiotics



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

The cats and kittens are due to be de-wormed today but the mother cat is currently on antibiotics for a very minor case of mastitis (more like a preventative thing said the vet since she has a minor temperature and one nipple was slightly red). 

Can we de-worm when a cat is on antibiotics? My Milbemax instructions doesn't say anything about it.

Thank you


----------



## Burretje (May 7, 2012)

I don't think that is wise. I'd consult with the vet before de-worming her now.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Burretje. I'm just unsure as the doctor gave a 10-day course of antibiotics and we still have 8 days to go so that means I'll have to delay the kittens' de-worming for another 8 days. 

One should de-worm all the cats in the household at the same time right? Or could I de-worm just the kittens?


----------



## Burretje (May 7, 2012)

I certainly would ask all these questions to the vet tomorrow. I'm unsure what to do with nursing kittens.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

What antibiotic is she on? There is nothing listed contra-indicating using both milbemax and Synulox for example. The only reason I can think of for holding off with giving the mum an oral wormer is that one drug may interfere with the uptake of the other. There's no reason not to worm the kittens.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

The box states Amoxoral 50g (one tablet twice a day)


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> The box states Amoxoral 50g


Yeah it's amoxicillin, same as Synulox/Clavamox. Just a different brand name.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

My cat (2 years old) had colitis last April and the vet prescribed antibiotics (Clavaseptin) and dewormer that was due (Milbemax).


----------

